# How many pigeons can I keep?



## skyler.23 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello! I'm thinking about making my own small pigeon loft, and I only want to keep a few pigeons, solely as pets. What is the minimum amount I can keep outside in a loft? Take in mind that I live outside of Chicago and the winters get pretty cold. Also, how big should the loft be to accommodate the pigeons? Can they be all females (I don't want to breed), or is it best to keep a mix of males and females? What's the risk of one being taken by a hawk? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

What kind of pigeons and what do you want them for? I mean as pets yes but do you want birds you can fly? If so there is a risk of hawks. Else build them a roomey place with a flypen they can enjoy sun and rain but be secure from all predators.....hawks and cats and mice and other humans. Build them as big of an area as possible and figure about 2 square feet of inside space per bird. Best in pairs. You can keep female pairs possibly but better true pairs in my opinion and switch out their eggs with fake eggs. That way they can sit but you don't have to worry about babies. Keep even numbers (pairs) of birds......odd birds will want a mate and cause trouble. In a little 4 x 4' coop (with attached flypen) you could keep 4 pairs and probably better 3 pairs. Depends on the breed and their personality too. Big active homers need more room than a little garden fantail, for example.


----------



## skyler.23 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, I'm planning on letting them fly. I'll probably just get males and females and switch out the eggs. What's a good size loft to keep 2 pairs of homing pigeons?


----------

